# Tarantula cages/tanks



## Alboy84 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I was just wondering if anyone owned a tank from that website 'tarantulacages.com' since I'd like to see a pic of one in use. I'm interested in getting one from there since it seems to me to be the only place to get a cage specifically designed with T's in mind. The biggest selling point for me is the secure lids...my L.parahybana is always trying to lift the roof of her tank!


----------



## kristal_kaos (Apr 12, 2007)

I ordered one and was not thrilled with it...gave it away...they are skinny and tall, yes, but not quite what I wanted...the screen on the top holes is thin and not dipped...and the sides scratch very easily!  U have to buy the scratch kit for acrylics to repair the scratches u will get on it...I would say for the same price, get an exo terra tank!  swear to you its the best tank I own...go to black jungle.com  they are the cheapest there...


----------



## 138 (Apr 12, 2007)

hey Alboy 84 i just received 2 of the small arboreal enclosures from adam@ tarantulacages.com.  they look really nice compared to all my other enclosures.  i haven't used them yet.  they seem pretty well made.



kristal_kaos said:


> ...the screen on the top holes is thin and not dipped...and the sides scratch very easily!  U have to buy the scratch kit for acrylics to repair the scratches u will get on it...I would say for the same price, get an exo terra tank!  swear to you its the best tank I own...go to black jungle.com  they are the cheapest there...


any acrylic scratches easily if not treated with care.  and what exactly would be the difference between flat and dipped screen holes??


----------



## kristal_kaos (Apr 12, 2007)

I was told that if the screen wasnt dipped in that black stuff (sorry I dont know what its called), that the Ts could hurt their feet or legs on the steel edges...if Im wrong, I apologize


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 12, 2007)

I picked up one as well at the last show I was at. They were modified with side vents as well. I have one big smithi in there shes making her sac as we speak....... I dont have any complaints about the tanks themselves, but I did look into what it would cost to build your own tank in the same manner. And knowing that I think the tanks from the site are severly over priced. You can build 5 tanks for the price of one if you took the time to do it right yourself.
But if you dont have patience and want a quick nice setup, buying from them is just fine.


----------



## monitormonster (Apr 12, 2007)

I was thinking about buying one too.....

But for that price, there should be absolutely no complaints from anyone.....

Hmmmm.....maybe I will stick with Exo Terra as well.....


----------



## ballpython2 (Apr 13, 2007)

You could also talk to  JEEP he is an AB members and he makes tanks.

He made  a 10 gallon tank with two dividers and i house  three T's in it and it works great..he charges 11 dollars for shipping (4 dollars less than that site) and charges $ 40 dollars for the tank its self (4.99 less than that site). you will be saving just about  $9.

you can decide if you want no dividers, two, or three and they will all cost the same price.

if you have an extra tank in your house  you can send  it to him and he will make that a custom tank.. below is a picture of one of the tanks he made for me that I already paid for and is on its way to here also below is a link to  the reviews he recieved...

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=87419&highlight=jeep


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 13, 2007)

Jeep is the one that made that tank you have in the pic? Those are some nice tanks. 
I tried a few times to make my own tanks, I just dont have a nack for donig things like that it always looks sloppy.


----------



## ballpython2 (Apr 13, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Jeep is the one that made that tank you have in the pic? Those are some nice tanks.
> I tried a few times to make my own tanks, I just dont have a nack for donig things like that it always looks sloppy.


Yup jeep made all my tanks....

the one that holds three T's has: on the left side my P cancerides, in the middle  it has my Regalis and on the end it has a versicolor.

the one I'm getting either today or monday (the picture)  in that one I'm putting both my P. lugardi and P. mirinus in that one.....


----------



## TarantulaCages.com (Apr 14, 2007)

kristal_kaos said:


> I ordered one and was not thrilled with it...gave it away...they are skinny and tall, yes, but not quite what I wanted...the screen on the top holes is thin and not dipped...and the sides scratch very easily!  U have to buy the scratch kit for acrylics to repair the scratches u will get on it...I would say for the same price, get an exo terra tank!  swear to you its the best tank I own...go to black jungle.com  they are the cheapest there...


kristal_kaos,

I don't recall shipping anything out to Michigan (assuming that is where you're from). Are you confusing my cages with someone else? I never heard a complaint from you, but would have been happy to have sent you replacement screens. As far as the scratching goes, it is plastic and plastic can be subject to scratches.

Adam


----------



## TarantulaCages.com (Apr 14, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> I picked up one as well at the last show I was at. They were modified with side vents as well. I have one big smithi in there shes making her sac as we speak....... I dont have any complaints about the tanks themselves, but I did look into what it would cost to build your own tank in the same manner. And knowing that I think the tanks from the site are severly over priced. You can build 5 tanks for the price of one if you took the time to do it right yourself.
> But if you dont have patience and want a quick nice setup, buying from them is just fine.


Can you please tell me where you're getting materials to make 5 cages for the price of one of mine? I sure would like to know


----------



## jeep (Apr 14, 2007)

As Ballpython2 said, I make acrylic tops to the "all-glass" brand aquariums.  For his tanks, I fully assemble the tanks with the dividers and top.  I have sold just the tops to a few people as "do it yourself" setups and it's really easy on the shipping charge that way.

It's hard to beat a 2.5gal with acrylic faceplate mounted to it for a smaller arboreal like a pinktoe.

Also, the 5.5gal is perfect for a larger arboreal:






These, of course, can be layed down for a terrestrial too.

-darren


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 14, 2007)

TarantulaCages.com said:


> Can you please tell me where you're getting materials to make 5 cages for the price of one of mine? I sure would like to know


There is a shop here in Portland Oregon that has the materials. The joint pieces and the cutting stuff and all of that. The only problem is you really cant buy a small piece of anything. Its all in big pieces. But that allows you to make a few tanks for pretty darn cheap.


I will say however, I dont have the time to put into building something like that so Id much rather buy something that someone else did for me. In that respect your cages are sweet.( you have to make money for your time and effort.)
 Matter of fact my gravid Smithi loves it so much she is laying eggs, thats my third sac!

Oh and I like the side vents you did for the ground dwellers. I picked mine up from Alex at the Hillsboro show.


----------



## TMac (Apr 14, 2007)

*I was just wondering if anyone owned a tank from that website 'tarantulacages.com' since I'd like to*

Your post asked for pics of cages from this supplier in use.  Here are some of mine.  I have no complaints.  Tried making some myself before finding these.  Mine were crap.  I don't have a shop to work in and buying the tools to make a few cages would have pushed the price per cage way too high.  TarrantulaCages.com seals these tight enough I special order sling boxes.  I have 4 of those and one more on the way.  I hate Deli cups enough to invest into something that makes working with my slings enjoyable.  They may not be for eveyone but when I post/send pics or when people come over, my cages get much more attention than my specimens.  I love the top and front door to my A.versi cage.  It's worth the extra $$ for me.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=61015&d=1175038227

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=61016&d=1175038227

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=61011&d=1175037667

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=61012&d=1175037667


----------



## 138 (Apr 15, 2007)

small arboreal


----------



## phil jones (Apr 15, 2007)

hi just seen the - t - tanks that have been made by  tarrantula cages and by jeep and i think they are all  wonderful as i am crap at any d- i - y - things and i admire any one who has the skill to do it :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: i only wish i could have a chance to buy one   but i am in the u/ k/ but good on you guys :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: keep up the good work and good luck to you guys and you do earn your $$$$ --- :clap: :clap:   -- phil


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 2, 2008)

*go with the reviews..*

I
d go with the actual reviews then to go by some random response to a thread... I think the cages from the site are supurb and WELL worth the $...... no doubt about it, but check out the reviews. They're all good.


----------



## gvfarns (Jun 2, 2008)

TarantulaCages.com said:


> Can you please tell me where you're getting materials to make 5 cages for the price of one of mine? I sure would like to know


Yeah me too.  I think people often look at the wrong thickness of acrylic or underestimate how much they will need when talking about building these themselves.  I built one fairly similar enclosure (but with 1/4" acrylic) and when all was said and done it would probably have been cheaper to buy from tarantulacages.  

It was fun to make, though.


----------



## fleckster48 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Tarantula Cages*

Hello,

I bought an adult size cage from Tarantula Cages dot com. I think the price is fair and the cage is well made. By the time I bought the acrylic, hinges, glue and labor plus a fudge factor if I messed up it was worth it. The only thing I would say is that the vents can pose a problem if you T decides to explore the top of the cage like my smithi does. He also doesn't learn from his mistakes. I am going to modify the vents by placing the tops shaker tops from spice jars over the vents an gluing them into place........not a big deal but something to keep in mind.


----------



## WARPIG (Jun 16, 2008)

Build your own, its a whole lot cheaper!!!
I built 13 for about $25.00-$29.00 a piece, maybe less this included a few tools (1 time purchases)








PIG-


----------



## gvfarns (Jun 16, 2008)

Those look pretty nice.  I'm impressed.

Is there enough ventilation, though?  I only see holes in the top.  I built a large terrestrial one and when it only had holes in the top there was very little circulation.  I would get condensation on the walls if the ambient temperature fell.  Had to drill some in the sides.  Perhaps the side opening doors are not as airtight.

Not that it's relevant to the point of your post.

Btw what thickness of acrylic did you use?


----------



## WARPIG (Jun 16, 2008)

gvfarns said:


> Those look pretty nice.  I'm impressed.
> 
> Is there enough ventilation, though?  I only see holes in the top.  I built a large terrestrial one and when it only had holes in the top there was very little circulation.  I would get condensation on the walls if the ambient temperature fell.  Had to drill some in the sides.  Perhaps the side opening doors are not as airtight.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I used 3/16" acrylic. The reason that I did not place any ventilation holes in the sides or back is that I have a friend who has been keeping large pokies (12 or so) in 1 and 2 gal pretzel jars for several years, no holes anywhere but the lids. I said if he can get by with just the lid airholes, why do I need more. 
I have been keeping a 5" A metallica, a 4.5" P puchler, and a 4.5" P irminia in these for several weeks, now, with continuous moist strate, and I have had no condensation in any of the enclosures. Guess they have enough ventilation.

PIG-


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a large arboreal cage from Adam. The cage is beautiful and I have not had any problems with it. The cage is crystal clear and very well constructed. I plan on buying another one once my versi sling needs it(which I also got from Adam and it is alive and well!). I am thrilled with the cage. It is a great product and he definately has top notch customer service. Just my two cents.


----------



## vvx (Jun 16, 2008)

I find it interesting that some see the aluminum vents as a negative instead of as a plus. How would an aluminum vent be any worse than say, a normal aquarium screen topper?

Personally I like the way they look better and it's a lot easier to produce larger amounts of ventilation with the vents. Say you're looking at either 2" vents or 1/8" drilled holes. Further assume that the vent is 50% efficient, that is that 50% of that 2" hole will be wasted by the vent (an overly cautious number.) How many 1/8" holes would it take to produce that 2" vent of space?

About 1.57" square inch of ventilation per vent (after 50% reduction). 0.012265625" per 1/8" hole. So you need 128 1/8" holes to equal 1 of the vents. So for a cage like the large arboreal that Adam has with 7 vents that's 896 1/8" holes (more if you assume a more realistic percentage of wasted space.) 

Now of course one possible solution would be to use a larger drill bit. After all a 1/4" bit would produce 4 times the area as an 1/8" bit. Then again the larger you go the more likely crickets are to escape.


----------



## betuana (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a large terrestrial cage from Tarantulacages.com and I'm very happy with it! It is very well constructed, has great visibility, seams fit perfectly, there are no gaps or glue marks, great latches, etc. I have absolutely no regrets in buying it and will likely buy more from him in the future when I get more T's!

If you are handy with building stuff you could probably make your own, but I'd end up spending so much time on it, and probably making enough mistakes that I'd have to go through so much material that it would end up being more expensive and time consuming than buying the cage. I might try to make my own cages at some point in the future just for the fun of building one myself, but I'm more than happy to let someone else with the tools, skill, and experience make the cages for me and pay them for their time and effort!  

So yeah, my response would be that tarantulacages.com makes great products, and I believe they are very well priced for the time, skill, effort, and materials needed, and would definitely recommend them! (I left a review for him in the reviews thread too, but since this thread is showing up here...)


----------

